# Older Sony STR-SE501



## 101airborne

I have been trying to set up this sound system i inherited from my grandfather. It was working fine when i received, but i seemed to have hooked it up wrong. When i power on the system i get a buzz out of only the center speaker. The front and rear left and right speakers remain silent. The speakers are hooked to the receiver with the positive and negative copper wires. 

In order to check and make sure it wasn't a problem with the connection between the television and the reciever i did a tone test. The remote for the reciever has a button that allows me to test the output of my reciever to my speakers through a tone being sent to each of my speakers. The only speaker that gets any sound at all is the center speaker. It gives off a slightly higher buzzing noise when it is testing the output for that speaker, it is silent for the rest. 

The only thing i think it could be is the copper speaker cables in between the receiver and the speakers. 

If anyone has any idea what could be wrong please tell me!!!!!


----------



## 101airborne

Oh and sorry if it sounds like i'm rambling in this post. i am sooooooooooo tired


----------



## yustr

Its very improbable that all the wires and all the speakers went bad at the same time, so I suspect its a setting on the Sony.

But just to make sure check the wires and speakers first. Disconnect everything. Then hook up one speaker to one of the front outputs. Press the "A" speaker button. Set the volume level to 1/4 way (though it probably doesn't matter) and press the test button. (You're sure the remote works?) If you don't hear a short test tone through the speaker (it will be on for only a short time as the program cycles through all the speakers) make sure the 5.1 button isn't pressed. If you still don't hear a tone try another speaker/wire set. Make sure mute isn't pressed. Still nothing? Go into the menus and follow the hook up and set up process in the manual. 


HERE's  the owner's manual.

Once you've determined its not the speakers/wires or the set up, hook up the TV. Run a stereo cable from Audio Out on the TV to the AUX input on the Sony. Go into the menu on the TV and set it to output to external speakers. Turn the volume up if necessary - each TV behaves a little differently. The menus will tell you if the volume control is active when sending a signal through the Output.

Now press the AUX button on the Sony and play with the volume on both the TV (if active) and Sony to assure yourself that it works. 

I'm guessing its fixed but if not try another known good source - say an iPod or CD player that you know works. Get a head phone jack-to-stereo cable and give that a try. If it works - the problem is the TV. If not then its the Sony.


----------



## 101airborne

Hey! Thanks so much for your reply! I will go ahead and try those suggestions now. 

I'll keep you posted


----------



## 101airborne

okay i tried what you suggested and i have little to no noise in the sattelite speakers, and and still have that really annoying buzzing coming from the center speaker, if i turn the volume ALL the way up then i can hear some of the movie over the buzzing in the center speakers and a softer buzzing coming from the sattelite speakers.

Now this buzzing happens on all inputs even when the dvd player is unplugged so the dvd player is not the issue. 

A tone test gives me little to no noise out of the sattelite speakers and the center speaker you can get a short tone out of over the buzzing. 

The sub woofer on the other hand works great. no buzzing nothing.

I'm not sure what else to try

I'll start reading the manual though


----------



## 101airborne

I am still getting the buzzing noise in my speakers.... Still not sure what is causing it. It even happens when everything is unplugged from the Sony Receiver. 

Not exactly sure what else to do. 

Ideas?


----------

